# Solved: jQuery slideshow not loading in xampp



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I have incorporated a jQuery Slider into an html page...

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

OBOE - Free Classifieds

		[IMG]http://forums.techguy.org/images/logo_sm.png[/IMG]
		

				[CENTER]

[B][SIZE=13]Buy and Sell Business Machinery and Office Equipment.[/SIZE][/B]

[B][SIZE=13] [/SIZE][/B]

[B][SIZE=14]Free Classified Ads[/SIZE][/B]

				[/CENTER]

					Select Your Province:
					Eastern Cape
					Free State
					Gauteng
					KwaZulu-Natal
					Limpopo
					Mpumalanga
					Northern Cape
					North West
					Western Cape

				 

					Select Your Category:
					Computers
					Photocopiers
					Printers
					Printer/Scanners
					Scanners

				 

				 [URL=#][IMG]http://forums.techguy.org/images/Search_icon.png[/IMG][/URL]
				[URL=more.html]Useful Site Tips[/URL]

			

			
			

					

						

						

									Computers

										Desktop/Laptop/iPods/Smart-Phones

										Our professional online services help you to buy and sell
the computer of your choice ...

								[IMG]img/ads/computers.png[/IMG]
								[IMG]img/ads/thumbs/computers.png[/IMG]

									Photocopiers

										Multi-functional/Network Copiers/Digital Photocopiers

										Our professional online services help you to buy and sell
the photocopier of your choice ...

								[IMG]img/ads/photocopiers.png[/IMG]
								[IMG]img/ads/thumbs/photocopiers.png[/IMG]

									printers

										Lazer/Dot Matrix/Impack Printers

										Our professional online services help you to buy and sell
the printer of your choice ...

								[IMG]img/ads/printer_logos.png[/IMG]
								[IMG]img/ads/thumbs/printer_logos.png[/IMG]

						

						

						

						
						

							

										<thumbnailtemplate style="width: 100%; height: 100%; border: none; position: absolute; top: 0; left: 0;"></thumbnailtemplate>

							

						
						[URL=more.html]jQuery[/URL]

					

		[URL=free_ads.html]FREE ADS[/URL]

[URL=#]Login[/URL] [URL=#]Register[/URL]

		[TABLE]
			[TR]
				[TD]

[URL=main.php?id=1]Computers

[/URL][/TD]
			[/TR]
			[TR]
				[TD]

[URL=main.php?id=2]Photocopiers

[/URL][/TD]
			[/TR]
			[TR]
				[TD]

[URL=main.php?id=3]Printers

[/URL][/TD]
			[/TR]
			[TR]
				[TD]

[URL=main.php?id=4]Printer/Scanners

[/URL][/TD]
			[/TR]
			[TR]
				[TD]

[URL=main.php?id=5]Scanners

[/URL][/TD]
			[/TR]
		[/TABLE]

Design and Copyright © 2014 - Jim - [URL=http://www.bespoke-webwork.com][B]Bespoke-Webwork.com[/B][/URL]
		[URL=http://www.spambotsecurity.com/zbblock.php][B] Protected by : ZB 
		BLOCK [/B][/URL][B] & [/B][URL=http://www.stopforumspam.com/][B] StopForumSpam [/B][/URL]
```
... and when I run it through localhost (xampp) it doesn't get past the loader (using the 'Launch in' facility in Notepad++, the slider renders fine)
Has anyone had a similar problem and managed to discover the solution 'cos I'm kinda stumped?


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you got the files for this uploaded to your site somewhere?
I see it's referencing things like "js/jssor.core.js", so you'd have to have the js folder in the same folder as this page


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks - root folder includes js folder ... so that's not the problem ...


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

Does inspect element in chrome show any load failures?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Indeed so, and as you will see from the attachments, they are 404'd but are in the path specified


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

Try disabling the extensions loading in Chrome.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Jim as @downtime says your adblocker in Chrome is blocking access to them as they are in a folder ads. Probably be OK if you change the folder name or disable your ad blocker.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Brilliant! Thanks Guys!!
(Changed the 'ads' folder to 'entries')


----------

